# Lowering sex drive



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

What are good ways to lower sex drive? Also, does lowering libido have any negative effects such as muscle loss? I want to lower my sex drive to a stifling ZERO! After all, sexual lust is a stupid emotion!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

ur sex drive has to do with ur energy level, the more energy u have the higher ur sex drive will be.. this is just what i think


----------



## FlyinSolo (Apr 30, 2013)

As a guy, I considered taking estrogen for this. I never tried it...tried a wide assortment of drugs instead though. Lsd might be helpful if used correctly; focus and think about what changes you desire. This is for people that have given up and need sex lust and attraction out of their world. It n:boogieever seems to go away fully just gets easier to ignore


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

the birth control pill works.


----------



## BiagioScanz444 (May 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> the birth control pill works.


Ah, yes! I should definitely start taking birth control pills :b

......

I'm skeptical that lowering sex drive will hurt other things in the process (like energy as summyy said), so maybe I do need to work on finding a way to ignore it instead.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Cut off the penis.


----------



## strelok (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually you have to RESTRICT estrogen to kill your sex drive, not the other way round.
And raising your estrogen levels is the most stupid thing you can do as a male.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Cut off the penis.


Good answer 

I honestly don't understand why some ppl think or act as if natural thoughts are bad.


----------



## New User (Jun 1, 2013)

since I started p90x exercises and I just don't have the energy any more to wank it.


----------



## tomschill (Jun 2, 2013)

Any SSRI will do that for you.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I prescribe the traditional nostrum of a run around the block followed by a cold shower every morning.


----------



## sarahcm (Jun 3, 2013)

some side effects for anxiety and depression medication can decrease libido. this is one of the reasons why i like taking lexapro which is a SSRI, which can decrease sex drive


----------



## nila11 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am 24 year old girl, I have no sex drive and not sex feeling I would like to living lonely not with people if some have this problem solution so please help me...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

BiagioScanz444 said:


> What are good ways to lower sex drive? Also, does lowering libido have any negative effects such as muscle loss? I want to lower my sex drive to a stifling ZERO! After all*, sexual lust is a stupid emotion!*


How do you find lust as emotion?

Where the emotion comes? And when it comes?

Do you only feel it as emotion or also physical?

What is the difference to you?


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

I heard licorice especially the real herb, mint, corn flakes, camphor essential oil, marjoram essential oil, chaste tree berries, hops tea or about 3 beers, saw palmetto berries. 

I can understand that sex drive is pretty much a waste. Many people have no use for it and can be downright annoying, frustrating and in the way. 

We have the technology so why the need for sex anyway besides the pointless profit making it does that benefits only a few and not the masses.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

H8PPLNDGS said:


> I heard licorice especially the real herb, mint, corn flakes, camphor essential oil, marjoram essential oil, chaste tree berries, hops tea or about 3 beers, saw palmetto berries.
> 
> I can understand that sex drive is pretty much a waste. Many people have no use for it and can be downright annoying, frustrating and in the way.
> 
> We have the technology so why the need for sex anyway besides the pointless profit making it does that benefits only a few and not the masses.


ok I'm not sure, but are you saying that people should stop having sex because we have technology?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Stop seeing women. My sex drive goes up when i see pretty women.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

H8PPLNDGS said:


> I heard licorice especially the real herb, mint, corn flakes, camphor essential oil, marjoram essential oil, chaste tree berries, hops tea or about 3 beers, saw palmetto berries.
> 
> I can understand that sex drive is pretty much a waste. Many people have no use for it and can be downright annoying, frustrating and in the way.
> 
> We have the technology so why the need for sex anyway besides the pointless profit making it does that benefits only a few and not the masses.


Hops will only work in high doses which will make you quite relaxed or quite asleep, low doses are an aphrodisiac. Perhaps you need to learn to wank better, after a really good one my wang really calms down for a day or so


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

thirdcoming said:


> ok I'm not sure, but are you saying that people should stop having sex because we have technology?


Just saying it is pointless. I mean if the sole purpose of doing it is for reproduction then technology will soon make it obsolete. If people want to do it that it's their business. Sex causes more problems than it is worth. Again just an opinion.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Billius said:


> Hops will only work in high doses which will make you quite relaxed or quite asleep, low doses are an aphrodisiac. Perhaps you need to learn to wank better, after a really good one my wang really calms down for a day or so


It was merely a suggestion from some info passed on for info sakes. I don't need to wank  too busy lol.
Wanking did not help you as you have to do it allllll over again. 
Now if there was something to really kill off the sex drive for those who don't want one that would be great. Upping the sex drive is only fine if you are getting some 12/7 or if wanking is a career choice.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing will kill your sex drive faster than an SSRI. Your serotonin and dopaminergic pathways compete, so extra serotonin means less dopamine, and consequently lowered libido and sexual responsiveness. I've read that sex addicts and sexual predators actually do sometimes get prescribed SSRIs for this reason, but if you're neither of these, I'd urge you to just try to manage this yourself, because anything you do to kill your sex drive will probably have a lot of unintended negative side effects.

Lust...isn't stupid? It's just another part of being human, and putting a lot of energy into resisting it may only make things feel worse. It's a natural feeling you're going to have from time to time for most (if not for the rest) of your life. It's the reason you're here. Natural selection dictates you feel it, regardless of how your 'intellectual' brain may feel about it. So it would really be for the best if you could find some way to be at peace with it!


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

komorikun said:


> the birth control pill works.





tomschill said:


> Any SSRI will do that for you.


THIS.


----------

